# Motobecane Ti Max Tire Width



## bosax (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey,
Does anyone know what the max tire width a new ti frame would hold? I need a wider tire for winter and would rather not have the cross bike. Thanks,


----------



## WTFcyclist (Jan 17, 2012)

I guess every Ti frame is like other road bikes (700x28c). But the exception are centuryelite_x_ti and centuryteam_x_ti. 

BD claimed "One can even use tires as wide as 40mm for an even more unbelievably comfortable and secure ride."
SRAM Apex | Motobecane Titanium Century Road Bikes
Shimano Ultegra | Motobecane Titanium Century Road Bikes

The smallest studded tires I have is 700x40c.


----------



## bosax (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks, that's perfect.


----------



## linded (Aug 12, 2011)

The Bikes Direct webpage states regarding the LeChampion Team Ti frameset:

Tires None: clearance for up to 700x25c (some customers have used 28c but this is not guaranteed).

They indicate that the Century Ti frame may accept up to 40mm wide tires.

You also need to consider what your brakeset will accept. With the typical standard racing type brakeset and brifters, you may need to deflate a tire wider than 28mm in order to remove the wheel. You would need longer reach brakes to avoid this problem.


----------



## harrypy (Dec 30, 2011)

I just got the le champ Ti SL 48 cm and put on 25 tires and think that is the Max. The constraining dimension appears to be the rear brake bridge which has a slight bulge where the brake bolt goes through. But for this bike I think 25 are just about all I want to go up to anyway.


----------



## gdfred88 (Jun 9, 2012)

harrypy said:


> I just got the le champ Ti SL 48 cm and put on 25 tires and think that is the Max. The constraining dimension appears to be the rear brake bridge which has a slight bulge where the brake bolt goes through. But for this bike I think 25 are just about all I want to go up to anyway.


How do you like it so far? I'm trying to decide between the Ti and the CF LTD. 

Are you glad you went with the Ti? If so, why? 

Thanks. Greg


----------



## harrypy (Dec 30, 2011)

I really like the bike after putting 500 miles on it. I've only ridden CF when trying out bikes at the LBS so I can't compare but I do feel like the Ti is smoother on rough pavement. 

I very much like the ultegra components. The shifting is very smooth after I tweaked in the adjusters a tad. 

I do think the Ti will be more robust than carbon in the long term but that is just my opinion.


----------



## biketowork (May 21, 2008)

i got a Ti 51cm with Sram Rival and feel it's a little too big for me, so anyone has a 48cm want to trade


----------



## MD_007 (Jun 2, 2012)

biketowork said:


> i got a Ti 51cm with Sram Rival and feel it's a little too big for me, so anyone has a 48cm want to trade


Did you get fitted before buying? 

Try moving the saddle up closer to the stem.

Try adjusting the stem (rotating it and/or adding spacers).


----------



## biketowork (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestions. I normally ride a 52cm, so i thought i can work with a 51cm.


----------

